# New router/modem, Comcast intermittent speed, kicking me off network



## dcaryll (Mar 5, 2015)

My wireless internet is very intermittent. I have a new ARRIS / Motorola SurfBoard SB6141 DOCSIS 3.0 Cable Modem and a Netgear Nighthawk router. I have a Mac and a PC in my office that seem to continue to lose connection. 

If I test the speed plugged in to my router on another device, I am getting between 90-120mbps. Sometimes when I test my speed on my wireless, I still get between 80-90mbps, but the next second I may have no connection at all. 

I believe this problem didn't always occur. We also have xFinity Home installed, which means there is another router connected to my existing router. I don't know if that could cause any issues, or if there is something else going on. 

Every time I speak with Comcast, they continue to tell me it must be a problem with my router, but I've gone through several routers and the Nighthawk has really improved my range and speed (when I have a connection). 

I'm at my wits end. I work from home a lot and getting continuously kicked off of my VPN for work is beyond frustrating. 

I would appreciate anyone's ideas or suggestions. If I can provide any more information, please let me know!

Thanks so much for your time.

:banghead:


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Plug a network cable directly from your new modem to your computer. See if you still get kicked off when plugged in directly to your modem. I am assuming that your connection used to work fine with your previous modem?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

Consider following this guide for connecting your Nighthawk to the Comcast router.

Connecting Additional Routers | Tech Support Forum


----------



## dcaryll (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks DBCooper. If I plug in directly to the modem, I don't seem to have the same issues. I have a computer that is plugged in to the modem at all times, and the network seems to work fine. 

The connection did not work fine with the previous modem. I thought the modem was the issue, so I purchased a new modem. Then I thought the router was the issue so I purchased a new router. Neither seemed to do the trick.


----------



## dcaryll (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you Wand3r3r, but I don't have a Comcast router or modem. I have purchased both of my own devices.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it works normally connected directly to the modem, as you noted, then you have a router issue.

If testing (through the router) connected by ethernet is working properly, then you have a wireless issue. A wireless issue is not necessarily a router issue. It could be the router, the device connected to the router, or the environment.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

If you don't have another router then how do you explain this statement?

"We also have xFinity Home installed, which means there is another router connected to my existing router?

But I see I should add some clarity. It should be modem<>xfinity router<>nighthawk with the nighthawk configured per the article.

But considering you have already gone through some other routers perhaps the problem isn't the router but with your wifi card.


----------



## dcaryll (Mar 5, 2015)

My apologies. I thought you were talking about a Comcast router in place of the Nighthawk. The Comcast router is solely for the xFinity Home (ie. I can't connect to its internet). But maybe the setup is wrong. 

My current situation is Modem <> Nighthawk <> xFinity Router (for xFinity Home)

What would the reason be for the Nighthawk and the Comcast router to need to be switched?


----------



## JJFROA (May 20, 2008)

I had the same issue as you do. Had the tech guys out here for about 3 months. Changed cable modems twice. I ended up getting the Comcast modem, paying them a monthly fee of 7 dollars (of course) and have had no issues since.


----------



## dcaryll (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I finally spoke to a Comcast rep that said that I have bad service coming from my outside lines. They will be coming out tomorrow so I will let everyone know what they say.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Hopefully they get it fixed for you.

Having said that, if it was a line issue (ie: a problem outside your home) then your testing connected directly to the router would also be not working. 



dcaryll said:


> Thanks DBCooper. If I plug in directly to the modem, I don't seem to have the same issues.


That indicates the line to your home and the modem are working properly.


----------



## bass1702 (Oct 15, 2010)

First issue: when connecting the xFinity Home Router to your Nighthawk router, you MUST use a crossover Ethernet cable, not a straight thru. Do that first. Rule of thumb: when connecting like devices (ie: router to router, switch to switch, pc to pc), you must use a crossover cable. 

Second issue: your wifi is dropping connections. There are several possible reasons for this. First, network looping. Second is traffic jams. Wireless is a one way road. The wifi access point cannot send and receive data at the same time. Only Ethernet can. This is called Full Duplex. The more wireless devices you have, the more congested your wifi network will be. Try to connect as many devices as possible via Ethernet. 


Second, using a wifi enabled device, like a laptop, download a wifi channel analyzer. It will display the wifi channels and their usage. Basically, you want to see how many other routers around your home (neighbors and such) that use the same channel. Most routers default to channel 6. This will cause interference and congestion. Once you see which channels are in use, try selecting a channel that has no more than 1-3 routers connected and using that channel and then change your routers channel to that channel. My router is set to channel 3 because no other router/wifi access point in my area uses that channel. So that entire channel is mine. Until someone else figures it out. Lol. 


Start with that and let us know. 


Chris


----------

